# Serious reliability issues with the C70



## Limewire (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm wondering if anyone else out there is having reliability issues with the C70.

I have owned a C70 for 9 months, and had two major faults with the camera:

- My first C70 completely bricked itself after a shoot. It was about 2 weeks old at the time, and refused to turn on at all. I returned it to the retailer and was given a new C70.

- This second C70 has been working fine until yesterday when it now shows a "Lens error. Turn camera off and on" error. RF lenses basically don't work at all. It will now need to go back to Canon for repair.

This isn't localised to myself though, I know 3 other C70 owner/operators who have all had major issues with their C70s, including:

- The flip-out monitor coming lose, in some cases nearly falling off, requiring replacement.
- Dead pixel clusters on the monitor.
- Camera randomly stopping during recording, resulting in file corruption on the SD card.
- Strange red line appearing across the monitor.
- The waveform stops working, requring a reboot.

Between a group of 4 owner/operators including myself we have collectively sent back *SEVEN* C70s to Canon for repair or replacement, all within the last year.

In over 10 years of professional photography and videography i've never had a camera that's had so many major issues.

Wondering if anyone else has had issues with this camera at all?


----------

